# String Popped off new bow



## PaulyB. (Jul 14, 2005)

New Bowtech Allegiance.
Newbie questions
The string popped off while shooting a shot . 
Does this happen or is it a freak occurrence?
Why did this happen?
Could the bow/string cableshave been damaged from this?
It Made a sound I did like hearing...thud.
I will take it to the shop tomorrow to have it re strung and checked out.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*String too long*

I think the string may be too long. That is freak and shouldn't happen with any bow especially new.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

It happens occasionally if a string isn't properly seated in it's race. Don't leave the shop until you've shot this bow at least 30 or 40 times. This should be enough to shake out any manufacturing defect.


----------



## RLinNH (Sep 17, 2005)

What tjb said.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I totally disagree with the above posts. No offense, but I would first look at your bow hand! At the draw, and most significantly at let down. Riser torque will allow the string to run off from the track. String too long? Where do you people come up with this stuff! :tongue:


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

Kelsnore said:


> I totally disagree with the above posts. No offense, but I would first look at your bow hand! At the draw, and most significantly at let down. Riser torque will allow the string to run off from the track. String too long? Where do you people come up with this stuff! :tongue:



Are you saying just shooting the bow a certain way will cause the string to come off?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

I would agree with Kelsnore.

I actually did this while checking my draw weight on a scale, let the bow up at just the right angle and darn near filled my shorts. :doh:


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*I had it happen to me*

I bought a bow on Archery Talk a couple of months or so ago. the bow came to me packaged and boxed........When I got it, the string was off the bow, I told the guy I bought it from, and he accused me of taking the string off myself.

I took it to my pro shop, MY pro shop guy told me that it happens once in a while...He put it back on and the bow was fine....Man was that freaky......

Walleye REv............


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I would check your bow for cam lean at full draw.
You'd have to be really torquing to pull it off.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

It could happen if you're twisting the grip at just the right point of letoff. I still think he should not leave that shop until they determine what caused the incident. If he's torqueing the grip enough to cause the string to roll off the race, they'll pick that up. If there's someting wrong with the bow, they'll pick that up as well. This is a new bow and he's owed that much from the shop he bought it from.


----------



## PaulyB. (Jul 14, 2005)

*Would the bow/string cable be damaged from this?*

like a dry fire?


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I sold a guy a Bowtech Pro 38 which he shot for over 3 years with no incident. He then sold the bow to a friend who somehow jumped the string off the track twice in one week. Same bow, different hands! Don't blame it on the bow, or the dealer, look first at your own hands! I do agree that excessive cam lean can also aid in the problem!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

As soon as I read the first post I immediatley thought the same thing as Kelsnore.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Off track*

I just thought the factory installed string could have been the wrong one. I would think that you'd have to be drawing the bow pretty close to sideways. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## PaulyB. (Jul 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the replies*

I took it back to the shop, Sportsman's Warehouse in Reno.
The guys at the shop said the string silencers slid up and when I drew back, they went up into the cam and it popped the string off the cam.
I am new to archery and did not know this could happen, so I did not know to keep an eye out for it(the string silencers moving around).
They tied them down so they can't move. I am talking about the string silencers that come with the bowtech allegiance. They are flying apart anyway. 
Also there was no damage to the limbs. No cracks or anything like that.
There was some damage to the cam. Where the let off knob is there is a deep scratch, I do not know if this is covered by warranty. They say everything else is ok and re-strung the bow for me and fixed everything up. I will get back to shooting this week. Big relief to here nothing major broke.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

sounds strange to me. If you draw the bow the silencers move away from the cams. I guess maybe the up cable came off


----------

